# Music Man 2x12 HD 130 gut shots



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I did a bunch of work on this amp, changed out the speakers nd gave her an overhaul... here are some photos...


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Man, I love this tech pr0n. Good stuff.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, thats some detailed shots - looks like those amps are well put together. Why did you replace the speakers? Are the Musicman amps known to have weak speakers?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> Why did you replace the speakers? Are the Musicman amps known to have weak speakers?


No apparently the Eminence speakers that are origional to this amp and made for music man were the better speakers to have... there are others aswell madeby Weber for Music man which are supposed to be good.

It turns out one of the origional speakers ( Music Man/Eminence ) was blown.... bummer. I tried to find someone to recone them but had no luck.
I decided to get a set of Eminence Govenors to check out.
For now they are in the Music Man but I will eventually move them over to the Koch Multitone I own. The Koch/Jensen speakers in the Mutitone sound great with the Music Man.

I will eventually get the origionals rebuilt.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Cool - bet the amp weighs a bit, huh?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

it weighs 70lbs and without side handles it's a heavy 70... hey thats a good nickname... heavy 70... LOL

My Koch amp is a little heavier... about 85 lbs the Lynch Box head alone is 70lbs. The Koch and Randall hav side grab handles so two ppl can carry the unit... cool!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

KHINGPYNN said:


> I did a bunch of work on this amp, changed out the speakers nd gave her an overhaul... here are some photos...


Did you call Tina and thank her for the fine soldering work?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

my hd 130 has casters on it is that stock or what
sdsre


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

yes casters are stock


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

looks clean in there!

what'd you do to it besides the speakers?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> id you call Tina and thank her for the fine soldering work?


I should she did good work!


----------

